# Ground Hunting



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this for awhile but better late than never.

I don't know how many of you guys hunt from the ground but my buddy and I have been doing it more and more. One thing that always lacked was a comfortable place to sit, we used to just sit up against a tree with a pad to actually sit on until we located these chairs.
This was our third year using these and I have to say the only problem we've had is they are too comfortable and it's easy to nod off. Especially nice during late season when the ground is so cold.
We use them for both deer and turkey.
So if you're looking for something you may want to give them a look.

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/ascend-low-profile-chair


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been deer hunting since 1974 and I hunt almost exclusively from the ground. Being comfortable for longer periods of time get tougher as I age so I just find a comfortable folding / camping chair, camo it up, de-scent it and leave it in my brush blind. Both my sons use chairs very similar to the one you posted & love them also.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That chair Looks toooo comfy for me --- I'd be snoring immediately 
I gave up the trees years ago and bought a "Gorilla " tree stand seat, it's about the size of a dinner plate with a ratchet strap, light weight, easy to carry and quite. I can go as low as 4"" off the groud or higher if I need more visibility. I'll still occasionally climb but I don't miss the trees much.
Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back before i started using a stand i did all my hunting from the ground. at first i just set on the ground with a tree for my back rest. then i found a seat that had a chain that was attached then went around a tree and hooked into a slot on the other side. this seat was awesome for ground hunting. all i had to do to move was just take the seat loose fold it up wrap the chain around my middle and take off.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I hunt from the ground from time to time...but the view from up in a tree spoils me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I hunt from the ground from time to time...but the view from up in a tree spoils me.


i have to agree with you. once i hunted from a stand i have done very little ground hunting. where i hunt now ground hunting is not really a good option because of all the cover. but once I'm up in a tree i can see over and down into all the heavy cover. its been getting very hard the last couple of yrs for me to get up the tree with my summit viper climber. and i really don't look forward to the time i can no longer get up with my climber. my oldest son has said that he would be more than willing to go up and put me a ladder stand in before the season. but i guess i just don't want to give up my climber just yet.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> but i guess i just don't want to give up my climber just yet.


10 years ago I had a heart operation. None of the docs really know why but I was left with some pretty miserable dizzy spells that would just stop me in my tracks, most guessed it was probably the meds. I really liked using my climber but just to keep me honest I sold it. I did not want to be stuck on the side of a tree with a climber strapped to my feet if one hit. Those really bad spells lasted off and on for a few years but I told myself I'm done with climbers forever. I only have 1 stand left in the woods now that isn't a ladder and it by far is my favorite stand to hunt from.
Ground hunting isn't my favorite as I still like the view from up above but adding this chair gave a very good solid platform for ground hunting. I killed my buck in early November from a tree and spent the rest of the my time until ML season on the ground and in this chair. During gun season, I had a very lucky for him 10 pointer standing broadside at 6 yards while I sat on the ground. He never knew I was there as he walked on by.
Were I hunt not much is level ground and we used to find it difficult finding a spot to sit on those slopes, this seat worked out good on those hillsides. Yes it can be too comfortable and staying awake isn't always easy but on the flip side, those little naps aren't all bad either. It's a very solid seat and it's easy to get a very solid position for either gun or crossbow.
It is a little awkward to carry but I plan on adding a little longer strap to the carry bag before next season.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam up in my summit viper now, I have several climbers and ground chairs, the low profile chair is a favorite of mine for turkey hunting, haven't tried it for deer, son shot a deer out of it this fall. comfortable they are! I just want to be able to have a little more ease of movement when I deer hunt on the ground. Iam still looking for the perfect ground hunting chair.


----------

